# Micro-Flying Robot



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, أقدم لكم رابط حول موضوع جديد في الروبوتات, وهو
Micro-Flying Robot
وهو من إنتاج شركة إبسون
والرابط هو
http://www.epson.co.jp/e/newsroom/news_2004_08_18.htm
كما يمكنكم تحميل ملف فيديو عن هذا الروبوت من خلال الرابط
http://www.epson.co.jp/e/newsroom/img/2004/040818.wmv
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## المهندس الطموح (5 يوليو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فعلا روبوت رائع ، أشكرك على وضعه فهو ابدعي


----------



## hamzaaa (5 يوليو 2006)

والله إنو روبوت رائع وحجمه صغير و نصيحة يا مهندسين اتطلعوا عليه


----------

